# Barbara Rudnik an Krebs gestorben



## Tokko (23 Mai 2009)

*Barbara Rudnik an Krebs gestorben*

*Seit mehreren Jahren kämpfte sie gegen den Krebs und ging damit an die Öffentlichkeit, um anderen Betroffenen Mut zu machen: Jetzt ist die Schauspielerin Barbara Rudnik im Alter von 50 Jahren gestorben.*
München - Die 50-Jährige erlag am Samstagmorgen ihrem Krebsleiden, wie ihre Agentur und ihre Schwester Beate Werner in München bestätigten. Barbara Rudnik starb in den frühen Morgenstunden in einem Krankenhaus im Beisein von Familie und Freunden, berichtet die "Bunte". 


 
​ Rudnik hatte nach eigenen Aussagen im Dezember 2005 die Diagnose erhalten, dass sie an der bösartigsten Krebsart erkrankt war. Vor einem Jahr sprach sie erstmals öffentlich über ihre Krankheit. Die Diagnose Brustkrebs sei ein "entsetzlicher, unfassbarer Schock" gewesen.
"Man hört die Worte und begreift die Wahrheit erst ganz langsam", gestand Rudnik in einem "Bunte"-Interview. Für eine Operation sei es zu spät gewesen, da der Krebs auch Leber und Knochen befallen habe. Trotz mehrerer Chemotherapien gebe es "keine Heilung".
Ihr letztes längeres Interview vor laufender Kamera gab Rudnik vor Beginn ihrer Lesereise zu "Die Schmetterlingsjägerin" in der Talkshow von Johannes B. Kerner am 16. Oktober 2008. Auf die Frage Kerners "Wie geht es Ihnen?" antwortete Rudnik, von der Krankheit und der Chemotherapie gezeichnet: "Danke, gut."
Sie habe sich nach zwei Jahren entschlossen, mit ihrer Diagnose an die Öffentlichkeit zu gehen, weil sie sich "nicht länger verstecken wollte". Der Rückhalt aus ihrem Familien- und Freundeskreis sei enorm, sagte Rudnik damals. Sie freue sich darüber, dass ihre Familie sie jetzt so oft besuche. Und: "Ich will am Leben teilnehmen."
Die 1958 in Wehbach an der Sieg geborene Rudnik zog 1968 mit der Familie nach Kassel. Ihre ersten Schritte beim Film machte Rudnik in München, wohin sie 1976 nach der mittleren Reife in Kassel gegangen war. Filmhochschüler entdeckten die hübsche Tochter eines Drehers und einer Näherin und engagierten sie.
1982 war sie in Beate Klöckners Film "Kopfschuss" bei den Filmfestspielen in Cannes zu sehen. Auch in Münchner Off-Theatern trat sie immer wieder auf. Es folgten Rollen in Filmen wie "Tausend Augen" von Hans Christoph Blumberg, "Der Unsichtbare" von Ulf Miehe und französische Streifen wie "Douce France". Bald wurde die blonde Schauspielerin mit den blau-grauen Augen, den hohen Wangenknochen und der starken Ausstrahlung als neue Lauren Bacall gefeiert.
Ihr Kinder- und Jugendjahre im Hessischen kann Rudnik nicht verleugnen, trotz der vielen Jahre in Bayern. "Münchnerin werde ich nie", sagte sie einmal in einem Interview. Doch die Bayern haben sie trotzdem ins Herz geschlossen. Die Polizei des Freistaats verlieh ihr im April 2007 die Würde als Ehrenkommissarin und beschenkte sie mit Polizeimütze und Schulterklappen.
 Mehr als 30 Jahre lebte Rudnik in München. Sie hat nie geheiratet. Die Frage, warum sie keine Kinder habe, nervte sie, wie sie einmal in einem Interview sagte - gerade kurz vor ihrem 40. Geburtstag sei sie das ständig gefragt worden. Sie sei glücklich mit ihrer eigenen Familie und ihrem großen Freundeskreis, betonte sie oft.



Es war die Rolle der kühl-gefassten Frau in schwierigen Lebenslagen, die Barbara Rudnik nahezu perfekt beherrschte. Ob als abgearbeitete Festzelt-Bedienung im Kinofilm "Oktoberfest", als Willy Brandts Ehefrau Rut im ARD-Zweiteiler "Schatten der Macht" oder als Polizeipsychologin in der ZDF-Krimi- Serie "Solo in Schwarz" - stets verlieh die Schauspielerin ihren Figuren Geradlinigkeit und Tiefe. Tapfer drehte sie trotz Krankheit Filme wie Til Schweigers Erfolgskomödie "Keinohrhasen", den ZDF-Psychothriller "Der fremde Gast" oder Folgen der ARD-Krimireihe "Commissario Laurenti".
Statt sich von der Krankheit und den düsteren Gedanken unterkriegen zu lassen, ging die Schauspielerin offensiv damit um. "Heute lebe ich bewusster und glücklicher als vor drei Jahren, weil ich jeden Tag genieße", vertraute sie Anfang 2008 der "Bunten" an. "Ich habe in mir eine ungeheure Lebenslust entdeckt, die viel zu lange verschüttet war."


Am 27. Juli wäre Barbara Rudnik 51 Jahre alt geworden.

Quelle: Spiegel.de


----------



## astrosfan (24 Mai 2009)

Lange Leidenszeit und trotzdem viel zu jung zum Sterben.
Ich finde, sie ware eine der wenigen guten Schauspielerinnen in Deutschland. Habe sie jedenfalls immer gerne gesehen.
Tolle Frau.


----------



## maierchen (24 Mai 2009)

ja die besten steben jung my beileid an die familie


----------



## finchen81 (24 Mai 2009)

Mein Beileid an ihre Familie u Freunde!!!!BR war eine fantastische Schauspielerin u eine mutige, tapfere u starke Frau, die ich nie vergessen werde!!


----------



## Erebor (24 Mai 2009)

In meiner Teenagerzeit begann ihre Filmkarriere. Für mich war sie damals die "Göttin". Eine Schauspielerin, die sich nicht die ganze Zeit ins Rampenlicht stellen mußte. Ihr bester Film für mich ist "Ins Blaue", die verfilmte Entstehung eines Buches. Ich stellte mir sie immer so vor wie in diesem Film. Aufgeschlossen, frisch und nett. Sie war immer gerne gesehen. Sehr schade, ein Verlust. Mein Mitgefühl für Verwandte und Freunde.


----------



## NAFFTIE (24 Mai 2009)

auch mein beileid an ihre familie und freunde ,fast 51 jahre ist nun wirklich kein alter . schade . ein grosser verlust .


----------



## JayP (25 Mai 2009)

Die besten gehen meist immer zuerst. 

Auch ich möchte Ihrer Familie und Freunden mein herzliches Beileid aussprechen.


----------



## Gerhard_1916 (4 Juni 2009)

Für mich war Barbara Rudnik eine der erotischsten Frauen des deutschsprachigen Films.

Ich war sehr traurig als von ihrem Ableben erfuhr.

Gerhard_1916


----------

